# Black Walnut vase



## Tykemo (Nov 19, 2013)

My first experience creating a vase. It's Black Walnut and took about 2 hours. A gentleman named Jerry Green from Custer, SD taught me about turning vases yesterday with this piece. His shop is Bear Rock WoodWork studios. Thanks Jerry!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 19, 2013)

I like walnut. Nice form. Nice curves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 19, 2013)

Very nice! Looks like he taught you well, 2 hours? takes me 2 days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 19, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Very nice! Looks like he taught you well, 2 hours? takes me 2 days


Me too! Maybe Barry and I should head that way for a hands on class!

Looks like you managed a very nice form for a first or your hundredth!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 19, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Nice form. Nice curves.



Hey, you stole my best pick-up line!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 19, 2013)

Really nice. That piece will have a special place in your life for decades to come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 22, 2013)

Tyson - Very nice work. I like the shape. I know it is not finished, but you might consider maintaining a rigged look. It works!
I will move this to where is deserves to be... Woodturners finished projects


----------

